# Terry Wogan



## Transk53 (Feb 1, 2016)

A Brit institution rather shockingly passed on yesterday. Immense presence on both radio and TV for decades. It was Terry who made the Eurovsion Song Contest watchable. Thoughts go out to his wife and family.


----------

